# Sub Available in Northern NJ



## Lkohan (Dec 31, 2011)

I have 2 pickups both with 7 1/2 ft plows. In addition both trucks have electric salters. I also have a skid steer available for removal services. If you are looking in Bergen and/or Passaic give me a call. I am fully insured.

Larry 201-304-3842.

Thanks


----------



## canetesnow (Oct 2, 2015)

Please contact us in reference to putting your equipment to work. Armand or Joe 973-616-5296


----------

